# Loss of s.s. Langleecrag



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Court of Inquiry :-
http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/14201.asp


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

My brother sailed on that ship from Hull at the age of 15 but not on that trip i have a photo of her sam


----------



## John Colling (Jul 19, 2014)

*Ss Langleecrag*



sam2182sw said:


> My brother sailed on that ship from Hull at the age of 15 but not on that trip i have a photo of her sam


Hi I was talking to my uncle last night, Bill Colling aged 89, he was at the helm when the ship ran aground aged 21, what an amazing story. He says that the survivors huddled under a tarpaulin on that tiny island for 4 days before they were rescued.


----------



## Tony Tatouage (Nov 23, 2015)

My grandads brother was one of those lost.. His name is on his other brothers grave in St Oswald's church yard, in Filey.


----------

